# Planning staying in Spain for 2 month (traveling), can we open bank account?



## InnaK (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

We are couple from USA who are planning to apply for non-lucrative visa next year, but want to go there this year in the Fall for few month (visitors visa) after the end of the traveling restrictions. Is it possible to open bank account while we will be in Spain for visitor visa? I know that I have to have a NIE for this procedure, right? 


How we can get NIE as tourists?

Please share your knowledge,

Thank you in advance,
Nina


----------



## Lellyowl (Apr 2, 2015)

Try La Caixa, in Jerez de la Frontera, Cadiz. I have a lovely, English speaking Manager. Contact me by email.
[email protected]


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Very useful if you happen to be planning to visit Cadiz!

Short answer to actual question is 'yes', however there is a 'but'. 

An NIE is not a legal requirement but you'll most banks will likely want one either before opening an account at all or else very shortly after.

You should be able to get an NIE at the same time as your visa, you have plenty of time.

Would it really be worth it for two months though?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

You should be able to open a non-resident account with just your passport. Just be aware that these accounts incur a monthly or quarterly maintenance fee that can be quite hefty. 

You can apply for a NIE from your local Spanish consulate in the States. They will want to know why you need it - usually it would be in order to buy Spanish property, accept a Spanish inheritance or deal with some other financial matter in Spain. But as the previous poster mentioned, you will be issued with a NIE along with your visa. 

I'm not sure why you'd want to open a bank account while you're visiting, when that can be done in a one hour visit to a bank once you've moved over here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you're going to be touring around Spain, be aware that many banks insist on you visiting the branch where you opened the account, in person, if you want to close the account, rather than being able to do it online. So if you are planning to end your trip at the other end of the country from where you started, that could be tiresome.


----------



## InnaK (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you all for replies! Seems like we can open account without NIE just with our passport. We are not going to be really touring, we are going to Mallorca to stay there for few month. We've done it before COVID few years in the row just using 90 days rule. Unfortunately last year we lost this opportunity. We believe that non-lucrative visa is the solution to ovoid restrictions. Correct me if I'm wrong? Another question - what bank do you recommend?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty much all of the banks will have an account for non-residents. As others have said, they usually carry fees (a monthly or 3-monthly account management fee as well as a charge for completing the yearly non-resident tax declarations). As a non-resident then I am assuming that you only need basic facilities (pay in, pay out, debit card and online banking) and won´t be looking for any types of borrowing. The best thing is to ask around to get details of their charges and choose the most economical for your needs. In tourist hot-spots the big banks (Sabadell, La Caixa etc) tend to offer service in English both in the offices and on the phone. I´m not sure if you speak any Spanish but that would certainly come in useful if not. I know that Sabadell have various language options when you call their telephone banking service.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

InnaK said:


> Thank you all for replies! Seems like we can open account without NIE just with our passport. We are not going to be really touring, we are going to Mallorca to stay there for few month. We've done it before COVID few years in the row just using 90 days rule. Unfortunately last year we lost this opportunity. We believe that non-lucrative visa is the solution to ovoid restrictions. Correct me if I'm wrong? Another question - what bank do you recommend?


A non-lucrative visa is a resident visa for a year, renewable after that time. 

If you only want to come to Spain for up to 3 months, you don't need a resident visa.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Forget Spanish banks, just use Transferwise (now known as just wise.com). Get the borderless account with a debit card. Far easier and cheaper! Useful in other countries as well


----------

